

How to protect your site against clickjacking attacks with proper frame busting - ssclafani
http://seclab.stanford.edu/websec/framebusting/

======
ssclafani
More on Clickjacking:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clickjacking>

For a real world example, there was a clickjacking worm spreading through
Facebook earlier today:

<http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001955.html>

